# Compound finger tiller setting?



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

I shoot a compound bare bow with fingers. A 2007 Reflex Caribou. Someone told me recently that many compound finger shooters like to set the lower tiller on their bows smaller than the top. Is that case? And for what reason is this? I've been having trouble with consistent arrow flight and I think I have ruled out other things like arrow spine and a sloppy release. So I'm trying to cover all the bases.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

depends on how you shoot, many factors. I shoot 3 under and have found that even tiller works best for me. I know some who shoot split like a 1/8" tiller diff. 

By sloppy arrow flight, is it left/right waggle, up/down porpoising? Have you bareshaft tuned? Paper tuned? I'd start by doing the BS tune and paper tuning first. Make sure you eliminate other issues, then move to the tiller.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Measure the nock setting from bottom axle, then top axle. The bottom measurement should be longer so if the bottom limb tiller is shorter maybe the two limbs release the arrow more evenly instead of the top limb being slightly ahead of bottom. Most NEWER bows usually like to be set even though.


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

> depends on how you shoot, many factors. I shoot 3 under and have found that even tiller works best for me. I know some who shoot split like a 1/8" tiller diff.
> 
> By sloppy arrow flight, is it left/right waggle, up/down porpoising? Have you bareshaft tuned? Paper tuned? I'd start by doing the BS tune and paper tuning first. Make sure you eliminate other issues, then move to the tiller.


It's up/down porpoising. I haven't bareshaft tuned because I figured there wasn't much point if I can't always get a good flight normally? Right now I am shooting even tiller. And I shoot three under.


----------



## Chris1ny (Oct 23, 2006)

Even tiller is my preference. Only change if absolutely necessary during paper tuning.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Porpoising is caused by nock height. Play with your nock heighta 1/8" at a time. Whats it at right now?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I messed around a lot with tiller settings on my Martin Scepters after about 3 months of testing and trying alternate setups, I came to the conclusion that there was no measurable difference. I set them back to even and that's how I left them.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Tillering a compound does virtually nothing for you tuning. All it will do is raise/lower your nocking point relative to your rest and change the grip angle. That said I use tiller to make small adjustments in....nock height and grip angle.


----------

